# i have a camp in potter county and was never morel hunted, are there any around



## txtreme28 (May 3, 2014)

[No message]


----------



## wildmushroomman (Apr 19, 2013)

I'm sure they are in potter county as they are in all of pa. you just need to know where to look is all.... I've walked a lot of mile's in the many years of hunting them just to have a dozen or so spots to hunt every year an they just aren't under every elm tree and on every hill so don't be discouraged Just keep looking and eventually you will find them.


----------



## txtreme28 (May 3, 2014)

thanks for the info. i was just up to camp may 1st thru the 4th and didnt have much luck, i was assuming it was alittle early!!


----------

